# Retirement Livery recommendations- Surrey



## timbobs (1 February 2017)

Can anyone recommend any retirement livery places in Surrey?

I am based in Guildford so ideally somewhere not too far from there. 

I would be looking for 24/7 turnout in pairs/small groups?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (1 February 2017)

Try http://www.elysianatwestland.org/ 
Also Maple Farm in Alfold, WestHall in Byfleet also do retirement but same sex herds.

Good luck, hope you find what you are looking for


----------



## timbobs (1 February 2017)

Thanks For the suggestions! Have contacted them


----------



## millikins (1 February 2017)

Attlees in Dorking had a couple of adverts in their window for grass/retirement livery. Didn't look closely as not what I was trying to find.


----------

